

YAML formats not lossless - alttab
http://thetechshovel.tumblr.com/post/846724594/yaml-formats-are-not-lossless

======
madair
Heh, I think that should be titled "Ruby's YAML::load changes my data
unexpectedly"

------
wallywalrus
Double-quoted string with escape sequences vs. single quoted string.

puts "hello\nworld"

puts 'hello\nworld'

